# Increasing size of pecs



## Island Roots (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm seeing improvements in myself but one thing that is remaining the same is my pecs.  My chest is pretty much flat.  I'm not looking for huge buldging pecs but I want a little bit of definition up there.  What can I do to improve in this area?

 All I do so far that mainly target my pecs are dips and pec dec flyes.

 I'm looking to try and mix up my workout because I think I've reached a plateau with my current workout; I'm not getting tasked as much as I use to.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 10, 2005)

need more info.  stats, diet, current routine.


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 10, 2005)

i think its about time for you to start throwing some presses down.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 10, 2005)

Maybe get off of the pec dec, and do some dumbbell fly's. Like above, time to throw down on some presses flat, and incline. I don't do declines, I get stupid when my feet get higher than my head.

One thing I have noticed, it helps a lot to concentrate on the muscles that are supposed to be doing the work. If I don't, I have noticed my shoulders tend to do most of the flying. Yours could possible doing the same. It seems to help a lot if you kind of Arch or push your chest forward, instead of letting it double up inward.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 10, 2005)

try doing some cable movements aswell as db bench.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2005)

Try some horizontal pressing movements.  Try decline presses in particular.  That is a great mass building movement for one's chest.


----------



## LAM (Aug 10, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> i think its about time for you to start throwing some presses down.



he's long overdue for those movements.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2005)

I do bench presses, I will rarely ever do anything else.


----------



## kraziplaya (Aug 10, 2005)

you definately need some presses....start doing incline bb bench and flat presses with a machine,db, or bb


----------



## Akkers (Aug 10, 2005)

Have a pressing movement in every workout. Be it flat benches, incline benches, or declines, just get em in the ASAP.


----------



## Island Roots (Aug 11, 2005)

Is it alright if I use dumbbells instead of a bar for incline/flat/decline presses?  I've had a bad experience using a barbell (tore some ligaments underneath my scapula which required me to stop all upper body for over a month) and I'd feel much safer using dumbbells.  If I had a spotter the barbell wouldn't be an issue but 90% of the time I don't.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Bench Press: 4 sets of 6-10
Incline DB press: 4 sets 6-10
flys/cable crossovers: 2 sets 8-12

once a week


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 11, 2005)

Island Roots said:
			
		

> Is it alright if I use dumbbells instead of a bar for incline/flat/decline presses?  I've had a bad experience using a barbell (tore some ligaments underneath my scapula which required me to stop all upper body for over a month) and I'd feel much safer using dumbbells.  If I had a spotter the barbell wouldn't be an issue but 90% of the time I don't.



Certainly.  Dumbbells are great.  However, I would suggest you read up on some articles about pressing with a barbell.  Pressing like a powerlifter is safer in many respects.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 11, 2005)

Need more info to answer question.  You never answered my previous questions.


----------



## moneymaker (Aug 11, 2005)

Incorporating bench and dumbells is a good way to increase pec mass, but just remember to increase each time you lift. For example one week performing 3x5 with a weight thats challenging and then the next wk go for 3x6 and the next wk add dumbbell press into the mix.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Certainly. Dumbbells are great. However, I would suggest you read up on some articles about pressing with a barbell. Pressing like a powerlifter is safer in many respects.


 Were you referring to using the correct form here, or using a barbell over dumbbells? Either way, I much, MUCH prefer dumbbells over the barbell. You don't need a spotter and it's a much tougher exercise with a given weight. You can also get a greater ROM and work the stabilizer muscles to a greater degree. If you ask me, DBs are the only way to go, but there are many who would disagree.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't understand what is wrong with a bar. Individual dumbbells are a lot harder to keep stabilized, than a bar. And would actually be easier to get hurt with, that is if you are lifting heavy enough.


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 11, 2005)

a big advantage of the dumbells is being able to abort a lift without having to deal with a bar loaded with 300 pounds sitting on your chest. 
 and of course they work things differently so are good in a comprehensive program.  barbells are essential in my opinion for max mass gain, but we're not all after that.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 11, 2005)

I know the pros and cons of barbells vs. dumbbells. But I don't take dumbbells seriously for bench pressing. Of course I have one weak wrist, and the bar helps to stabilize that. Bar on the chest been there, done that (ouch). Try rolling it off over your stomach, legs, and shins - I did.


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 11, 2005)

last time that happened to me i just lay there for a while until someone took pity on me and came over to help lol.


----------



## god hand (Aug 11, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> barbells are essential in my opinion for max mass gain, but we're not all after that.


Where not?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 11, 2005)

Well actually dumbbells are safer because you can drop them to the sides of you. The barbell just kind of crushes your neck or chest or whatever else it happens to fall on. Also, using DBs helps to make each arm equal. The BB gives you the chance to use one arm as a crutch. Someone mentioned having one weak wrist. Well why not use DBs and force it to grow stronger before you can move up in weight? Use a BB and the other wrist will pick up the slack, thus weakening your weak wrist further.

 And no, we're not all after max mass gains. I use the DBs because to me it works on strength - more specifically, functional strength - more than a barbell ever did.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2005)

Unless you drop them from 4 or 5 feet up, you have to curl them down first, or throw them. Not the safest thing in the world for your biceps or shoulders with 100+ pounds. I like inclines, but flat bench dumbell work makes me a bit nervous on the throw. Some gyms may not tolerate it at all.

Or if you dont train to failure, keep the bells up in the air and kick your legs to get yourself back to an upright position.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 11, 2005)

Well if it came to life or death, I'd drop them from whatever height I had to. I work with at least 90% and if I can't get the DBs up, I just lower them to the bottom position and then put them down on the floor. Basically that consists of part of the negative portion of a hammer curl so they don't completely slam down. So really I've never had to 'drop' them yet, but I don't go to failure. Now that I have my sweet sawhorses, maybe I'll start doing BB benches.


----------



## HaTa (Aug 11, 2005)

welll...... to increase ur bench numbers i know benching is delts and tricepts so i know if u wanna att #'s to ur bench u have to push ur self in tris and shoulder routines but to get a bigger chest it just takes time... push ur self do pushups before ur routine


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 11, 2005)

That was me with the weak wrist. It came from an injury, and can't very well be forced to improve a lot. Also could be from a lot of years of bad roads (65). Anyway I have been thinking of getting some wrist wraps to help out.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 11, 2005)

Of course I was speaking in general terms of how to correct this problem. I wouldn't have said that had I known it was from injury.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I just lower them to the bottom position and then put them down on the floor. Basically that consists of part of the negative portion of a hammer curl so they don't completely slam down.



I have never hammer curled more than 105 for reps, but I've used 150s for benching. I dont want to try and hammer curl that for a 5 second negative.

When I was young and invincible (didn't know any better), then sure I did that kind of stuff plenty I'm sure. Now with the pressure from training, and age, I can't do that and feel safe about it.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 11, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Were you referring to using the correct form here, or using a barbell over dumbbells? Either way, I much, MUCH prefer dumbbells over the barbell. You don't need a spotter and it's a much tougher exercise with a given weight. You can also get a greater ROM and work the stabilizer muscles to a greater degree. If you ask me, DBs are the only way to go, but there are many who would disagree.



Well, he said he was staying away from barbell bench pressing because of an injury.  When I said pressing like a powerlifter is safer, I meant relative to bench pressing like a bodybuilder.  I should've made the distinction clear.  I still think DBs are great, but I much prefer using a barbell.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2005)

Wrist wraps, drop the weights, slow down the reps, all kinds of things to do. I have had wrist problems for a few stretches of time and the wraps really help out, at least get a midlength not the really short stuff that only wraps 1.5 times. Those are near worthless.

For the ultimate in support (and labor putting them on), the full length black Inzers are amazing. My wrists were never that bad thankfully.

Centering the weight perfectly over the forearm also takes some practice, and attentiveness every single time you lie on the bench (lots of prep work in a 100% bench, especially when going heavy).


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 11, 2005)

Age?  Mudge, how old are you?  What makes you feel so un-invincible?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm sure there are lots of reasons, but past 18-21 or so you start going downhill. I am not the kind of guy who would be a muscular 250 pounds without doing a damn thing, if I was then perhaps I'd have the genetics to be able to lie down flat and hammer curl 150s without thinking "damn this is a STUPID idea."

It puts a trememdous amount of stress on the pecs, shoulders, and biceps. I probably have some of my chest stretch marks from doing just that. If I dont sit up on the bench, I try to skillfully throw/drop them when nobody is around. I still think its risky, so I much prefer dumbells on the incline and barbell flat/decline work. Or if a couple hefty spotters would be perfect, but most of the guys in my gym weigh at best what those dumbells do each.

There are people who deadlift 600+ for reps who feel they are "fragile" and therefore dont try for more. Listen to what your body can handle and go with it, if you are flat benching 60 pound dumbells I dont think the risk is anywhere near when you are 2+ times that amount. There are days when I feel I could throw 315 while lying down on the flat bench, and I'd be willing to bet I could. I feel the dumbell is a lot more dangerous because you lack all that support by combining limbs. Plus obviously, I am not straining myself in the same manner. Lowering a dumbell effectively behind me, while using very heavy (for me) weights, while theoretically close to complete failure as it is, doesn't seem in the least sensible. If you are one of those guys who trains to 80% failure and thinks you are done for, and using little weights, then sure its probably feels OK.

When I worked in warehousing back in 96/97, I used to carry TV sets over 100 pounds on one shoulder, walking up a rickety ladder roughly 15 feet to the top, and then threw it on a rack. I would jump from the racks all the time, nowdays with my knees you wouldn't catch me jumping from the first step of the ladder on MOST days just because I dont push myself more than I have to. We take less risks as we age, because of warning signs that come up from time to time. So while I'm far stronger than I was 10 years ago, I'm a lot more sensible to what I do with myself, because I've been warned many times, and the risk is a lot higher with the weights PLUS combined with my increased age.

Two big things working against me. I'm sure lots of people can think of things they did when they were 15-25 that they wouldn't even laugh at now because it would be so scary. And like right now, I need more sleep. Most of the days where I feel like chewing on a tire iron are gone.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 12, 2005)

On the subject of wrist wraps. The wrist problem doesn't really show up to bad, except for hammer curls. After 1 set on the second, it really wants to cave in. On the positive move as the weight comes up I cant keep it stable  and it tilts over. This of course puts everything out of line, and then works on my shoulder.

So I have been looking at several different ones. All are neoprene, and one has reinforcement straps of cordura nylon to make it a little more solid. I felt like the neoprene would give some support, without restricting movement so bad. But never having used any, I would appreciate some opinion on this.

I have a so called waist belt that is neoprene. I really don't use it for support, but it makes a real good sweat belt to attack those love handles. For those with love handles, get one of these it really takes the heat to the right places, and helps a lot with handle removal. As far as support goes it would not be very great. That is why, I am wondering about the wrist wraps of neoprene.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 12, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> un-invincible?



what?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 12, 2005)

Sam40 said:
			
		

> On the subject of wrist wraps. The wrist problem doesn't really show up to bad, except for hammer curls. After 1 set on the second, it really wants to cave in. On the positive move as the weight comes up I cant keep it stable  and it tilts over. This of course puts everything out of line, and then works on my shoulder.
> 
> So I have been looking at several different ones. All are neoprene, and one has reinforcement straps of cordura nylon to make it a little more solid. I felt like the neoprene would give some support, without restricting movement so bad. But never having used any, I would appreciate some opinion on this.



You need to clarify if you are talking about wrist wraps or straps, a strap wont do anything for a bench press. I've never used straps for hammer curls, if you can't hold the weight then something must be up with your nerves or your forearms are really atrophied? I've never heard of that kind of problem before.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 12, 2005)

Support wraps is what I am talking about, not straps. It's more along the line of an old injury, in which a little arthritis has moved in on. The right wrist is fine, and if the left could transfer the forearm strength it would be to. But after a point it just gives up. One of the wraps I have looked at, has two wrap around straps of nylon to give it more support.

By the way it does not bother me on the bench, or anything except the lateral position of hammer curls.


----------

